# Filter usage for 10 gallons tank



## naman223054 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi, 
i am having 11 small tropical in a 10 gallons tank, and have power filter of 500 litre / hour capacity, nd my tank side is 18 x 12 x 12 inches . So do we need to run power filter 24 x 7. 
Please reply ASAP as i am beginner.

Regards
Apoorva


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ideally, you should run your filter 24x7.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Gizmo said:


> Ideally, you should run your filter 24x7.


Agreed. Filters only work to break down Ammonia and Nitrite while they are running, and you only get CO2/O2 diffusion if there is surface agitation. Turning it off could quickly put the fish into harms way.


----------

